
1808/1809 Mystery Eruption - curtis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1808/1809_mystery_eruption
======
netsharc
The mention of global cooling makes me wonder if we (as in the human kind)
will start blowing stuff up when we get desperate about reversing the effects
of climate change... Because the way things are going you know we'll blast
through 2 degrees, 4 degrees, etc, before 2100.

~~~
lkrubner
Scientific American has had articles on this. For $20 billion we can put
enough sulfur in the upper atmosphere to block enough sun rays to stop global
warming. But this solution has many, many problems. For instance, the sulfur
eventually comes down and adds to the acidification of the oceans, already
bad. The strategy is like drinking alcohol to calm down after you’ve done too
much cocaine.

------
8bitsrule
The VolcanoCafe blog has some detailed information on this period.
[https://www.volcanocafe.org/1809-the-missing-
volcano/](https://www.volcanocafe.org/1809-the-missing-volcano/)

I've not seen anyone suggest that this was an earlier, but less-violent
(somewhat less emissive) Tambora eruption. The character of the gasses sounds
similar. Seems there were few reliable eyewitnesses in the area.

------
swamp40
I couldn't find how many core samples showed this event or how far away they
were from each other.

Maybe there was a kind of ice sheet "earthquake", where one layer of ice slid
underneath of another sheet, causing a double hit of the 1815 eruption when
cored?

~~~
ajross
Wikipedia cites cores from both Greenland and Antarctica. That would be some
earthquake.

No, the eruption happened for sure. We just don't know which volcano it was.
In particular the southwest pacific has lots and lots of volcanism from
comparatively low peaks in island regions that don't leave a lot of obvious
geology around where we can see it.

~~~
EdwardDiego
What about an undersea volcano also? Tonga has had a few new islands appear
and then disappear, although I'm unsure as to how that would work with the gas
outputs detected.

